# للبيع / شاحنة مرسيدس اكتروس 1841 موديل :2007 رقم العرض : 139079‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (14 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شاحنة مرسيدس اكتروس 1841

موديل :2007

الجير بوكس:نصف الى

المسافه المقطوعه: 650,000كم

رقم العرض : 139079

وقود ديزل

القوه : 408حصان

اورو5

اول تسجيل:يناير2007

المحاور:2

4x2 

فرامل مانعه للانزلاق

انتريدر

تحتوي على ريتردر للمناطق الصعبه والوعره

والعديد من الكماليات

السعر: 155الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء
























​


----------

